# Considering another dog: Irish Setter info



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm considering adopting a young (about 1.5 years) Irish Setter male. I am interested in hearing from anyone with Irish Setter experience. I'd like to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly.

My biggest concern with the setter at our local humane society is that they feel he may chase cats... and I have two of them that refuse to defend themselves. We were able to successfully train our GSD not to chase them... but I'm not sure I want to stress them out with another cat chasing dog.

We have two dogs, a German Shepherd female who is almost 1 year old, and a Rottweiler male who is just over a year old.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the best dogs I've ever had was an Irish setter that I found on the street in Santa Barbara when she was about nine years old. She was smart, immediately loyal and easy to live with and amazingly athletic up until she was about 13-1/2. She was flat-out the most gorgeous dog I've ever had.

I don't think it's a breed characteristic, but she didn't like other dogs at all. She learned to tolerate my friend's miniature dachshund, but it was an uphill battle.

I don't believe she ever encountered a cat.


----------



## MelB (Oct 26, 2009)

I had an irish, and I have to tell you..........I wouldn't do another. Seamus while loving and loyal, was thee most hyper, dense, obnoxious animal I ever met. You could walk this dog all day long and he'd still ping off walls, let him run and STILL hyper when he was done. Obedience training was an exercise in futility with him, his butt could not stay still long enough to actually learn what you were trying to teach. ANd yes, as said above, he was not very good with other dogs, and would even growl at children from time to time although he was raised with them and was never ever mistreated by them. He would go off his feed to the point he'd start loosing weight and I'd have to literally force feed him. One tiny piece of something could set off a bout of diahrea like you wouldn't believe. He had to be crated when company came because I could not teach that dog not to jump everyone. I tried every trick in the book from being what I would call downright mean to him, to clicker, to you name it. The dog was not the smartest brick in the pile. 
On the other side of this, he was very snuggly, loved being groomed, and was a good guard dog in that nothing moved in the yard without him alerting me. Off leash, he was gone, in an instant. 
beautiful dogs, but not for me. And I've talked to other setter owners who have pretty much said they have very much the same "issues" with theirs.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The only one I've ever met lives in my neighborhood. He's a lot like the one that Mel describes above. I purposely leave the park if I see him and his owner coming because they're just so gosh darn obnoxious. He's very friendly, but so disobedient it frustrates me. With him though, it's the typical tale of the clueless owner with the out-of-control dog - I think a lot of his behavior problems are attributable to his owner's cluelessness.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I must agree with the last two posters.

When I was first looking for a dog (way back before Strauss), I was considering an Irish Setter, and I talked to many many breeders.

Many of them described the breed as neurotic and stupid. FANCIERS of this breed described their dogs to be as what Mel's Seamus was.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I used to want one too because they are so gorgeous!! But once I started going to dog shows, no way.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

From the few I've known----dumb as a box of rocks and slightly insane, but gorgeous. Definitely eye candy.

But of course this depends on the individual dog. If you can meet him beforehand, you should be able to determine his basic personality. 

It shouldn't be too hard to train him not to bother the cats. I don't think they have terribly high prey drives (and if you can train a GSD and a Rott not to chase the cats, you can do anything!). But again, this would depend on the individual dog.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a 15 year old Irish Setter male. And I have to say, I'm feeling like I need to stand up for the "old man"! 

*"dumb as a box of rocks and slightly insane"* - *WHAT?* Let's just say he is "a little" stubborn"!

*"neurotic and stupid" - Who said that!![/B] - Our Red "beats to his own drummer boy"! 

"most hyper, dense, obnoxious animal" "not the smartest brick in the pile" - Did you just say that?? - Our Red had energy to spare in his younger days for sure... and so long as you do want he has in his mind to do, Red minds PERFECTLY!!

"smart, immediately loyal and easy to live with and amazingly athletic" "very snuggly, loved being groomed, and a good guard dog" - Here we go!!!  - Well let's just say that RED is most of that!

All kidding aside, we rescued him about 2 years ago from my dad (yes my dad). Here's a little of Red's background. 

He was born "Anthony" and trained from a puppy as a show dog. He didn't make the cut and was given to a farmer --- that farmer gave him to my dad (another farmer) and was renamed Red! Red spent years "guarding" my grandparents old farmhouse after they died. (Red was not a good watchdog - he wanted a family!) He loved moving - followed (tracked) my dad's pickup miles and miles. (again he wanted a family ). Hated Porcupines (and he lost an eye to prove it). Probably about 3 years ago my dad went on vacation and I was supposed to be feeding Red. Red disappeared for days and when he finally showed up with Porcupine quills covering his face, almost dead and covered in ticks, I brought him home and never took him back. (MY dad visits.)

Red quickly adapted to our pack of 5 other dogs - like I said, he really likes company and his own pack. Great with kids, adults, and other dogs. Quirky yes - but we love him. His health isn't the best - but you work with what you have... right?! 

Red is a beautiful dog - my husband says that he has his "Sunday go to meetin' clothes on" because he just shines in the sun and always looks "dressed up". I'll find a picture and post it!!

... and he likes cats!!*


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

RonE said:


> One of the best dogs I've ever had was an Irish setter that I found on the street in Santa Barbara when she was about nine years old. She was smart, immediately loyal and easy to live with and amazingly athletic up until she was about 13-1/2. She was flat-out the most gorgeous dog I've ever had.
> 
> I don't think it's a breed characteristic, but she didn't like other dogs at all. She learned to tolerate my friend's miniature dachshund, but it was an uphill battle.
> 
> I don't believe she ever encountered a cat.


funny one of best dogs i've owned was an irish i found walking the streets of alhambra, ca. a male that was a great dog, but not real smart. back in the 70's everyone and their brother has an irish setter. poor guy, ran away during a thunder storm and never saw him again.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

We had an Irish Setter over 20 years ago. She was hyper up until the day she went over the bridge. Not the sharpest tool in the shed, but lovable non the less. She was always going to the eVet. Chased a squirrel right into the tree's and the branches went into her eyes. Would cruise the kitchen counters eating everthing in site including brillo pads - right before our eyes. Too fast and stubborn to listen. She contracted Lyme disease before it was even known to exist - she luckily recuperated. We drove 10 hours for her to have exploratory surgery for an intestinal problem (I wonder why she had that) from a vetinary college - and it saved her life, after the local medical center said to put her down. People would stop me in the streets when she was about 8 years old and say she would calm down after she turned 2. Well that never happened. She was a crazy, beautiful girl, and I loved her so much, but would probably never own another.


----------



## v8er (Aug 9, 2009)

I had an Irish setter growing up and I have a 4 month IS puppy now. Both were wonderful dogs. Neither have any interest in cats or other animals. They are very smart (though stubborn and silly which can be perceived as dumb).

I remember fondly that my Irish setter growing up would walk right past the open gate to the backyard and never leave without permission.

Bailey my Irish Setter puppy is taking very well to obedience training and is completely lovable. At 4 months I have no concern at all walking him off leash up in the mountains, and he has already learned to run back to me and sit down as soon as he see somebody on a bike coming.

All that said they are dogs with incredible amounts of energy. I walk him at least 5 miles a day and he still has the energy to run around the back yard for hours.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

they are bird dogs and thus behave like them. they haven't ever been bred to be anything other than bird dogs; unlike many other retriever breeds that make great companions. Many of the less than popular/average breeds don't make good pets outside of what they were bred for.


----------



## stinger4711 (Oct 5, 2009)

My Parents have had 4 Irish setters. I lived with them for 3 of them. I can tell you that they all have been so sweet, intelligent, loyal, friendly etc. None of them have ever been hyper, besides when they were puppies but even then, they were not overly hyper. They do like to run around so having a yard would be good for them. The one they have now is not too interested in other dogs/cats. But by that, I do not mean he doesn't like them. I have a chihuahua and a min pin who I take with me to visit my parents once a week overnight. Their irish setter wags his tail (happily) and sometimes will play with them for a minute or two or maybe just go outside when they do; but thats mostly the extent of it. He (the dog) has never showed a bit of aggressiveness towards any of them. Not even a growl and the previous irish setters were the same exact way. They have all been extremely easy to train as puppies. I am not sure about the previous ones but the current one had only one accident in the house and that was the second day they got him. It surprises me that people would say they are hyper and dumb. Because, after living with many of them in my life, Not one of them was EVER hyper or dumb at all. I am sure that you could fine one that was dumb or hyper but that is the same with any breed. My parents got 3 or them from breeders (not the same breeders) and the other from a rescue. I've never seen a more loyal dog. They love when visitors come but are quiet and not overly excited. The last 2 would get the newspaper every morning and bring it upstairs, along with many other tricks! I dont have any experience with them and cats. But I can say that besides other dogs, none have ever been aggressive with other animals as well. We never had a cat. One wandered over one day but He just kind of looked at it through the window then walked away. Anyhow, I think you should go for it. I don't think you will be let down  Hope everything works out!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Some of the best dogs I know are Irish setters (and this is coming from someone in collies - HUGE change, I will say). They aren't for everyone, and you have to be smarter than they are, but you can't let them know that. ;-)

I've been on the waiting list for a top show/performance Irish for almost two years - bitch is due in any day.

In the standard they say "rolicking" and they do mean it - all of the way, There's nothing dumb about them, it's just knowing how to make them tick. Same as any smart breed.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I had a female Irish Setter I obtained as a puppy, and Molly B Good was a fabulous companion, and we learned obedience work together! At the age of 6 months, she took 3rd place (a GSD and a Dobe 1st & 2nd), and the faults were MINE! Poor thing, I was so nervous, I stepped on her, so she sat crooked, and was watching out for my feet.  

Molly was marvelous with our cats after the initial excitement, great with kids (mine were 6 and 10), and just *gorgeous*! She came from a breeder who wanted good temperament, health, and used for hunting. Molly didn't have the larger heads I've seen - she was just lovely, inside and out! She did require physical release, and that meant more than going on walks! I took her out to a rural field every day, except on the weekends, and let her run her little heart out! I had a little motorcycle - think it was a Honda 50 - and we raced like the wind! LOL She was wonderful! She was definitely a puppy until 2.5 yrs, and then she really mellowed out. 

I know people say that Irish Setters are dumb as a box of rocks. Not Molly. She was a quick study, and despite my lack of knowlege regarding training, that girl came when she was called, and had lovely manners with people and other dogs. Back then, it was choke collars and yank and jerk in obedience training classes. I was forever being chewed out by the trainer for not giving her a hard correction (I'd pat my leg, or click my tongue to get her attention, say "easy" instead of jerking her neck, so she'd stay in the heel position, and then praised her joyfully for being there). I never again went to a class setting, but used my own methods, instead. I couldn't bear to watch it, much less do it to my dog. I still remember that guy (trainer) telling me to "hang her up!" when, at first, Molly kept going when I'd do a quick stop during a heel. Arrrrgh. The jerk. I never did it, and we were at the very top of the class. Most of the dogs were GSDs, Labs, and Dobies. 

So, ENJOY that beautiful Irish Setter! And be kind. They're sensitive.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

So I have to ask - what have you decided? Overall did we sway you one way or the other??


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Our Rottie just got diagnosed with elbow dysplasia, so we've decided to deal with that before adding another dog. Additionally, being as Apollo (our Rott) won't be able to do agility, we're going to look for an agility dog. I want to make sure that the dog doesn't end up with any sort of genetic orthopedic condition, so we may end up going to reputable breeder route. I've been researching a ton of breeds, and may have come up with one that will be able to participate in tracking (the sport Apollo will now be taking up) and Agility (the sport Luna will be doing), in addition to obedience. ;-) We are looking into the Harrier breed.

We may also eventually get a fourth dog... because we're a bit dog crazy and so my hubby can have a skijoring dog. Additionally, when we have two of the dogs at any given activity, the other two can stay home together

And... as gorgeous as Irish Setters are, they just might not be right for us.  Thank you to all for your input!


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope your dog's health problems are solved soon. I was motivated to join this forum after reading such lousy reactions to the Irish Setter. I am awaiting my fourth one from a breeder. He is only 10 days old! We just had to put down our third setter at age 2 last week. He was epileptic for about four months now and one of the medications gave him bleeding ulcers and pancreatitis. He suffered and we said goodbye so young. But I must say they are my favorite breed of dog. Fun, active, quirky yes but not hyper. Gorgeous to see running or just hanging on the couch. My dogs have all been couch potatoes. They get a good dog park run about two hours a day all at one time. And otherwise just chill. And that is true for our pups too. By age two they are mellowing nicely and regal. Those that called them hyper had probably owned a setter maybe 20 or so years ago when they were overbred and too popular. Bad lines no doubt back then. The breed came back with much nicer temperments and a calmness now. But they are a sporting breed and if you don't exercise off leash they will become restless and destructive like many breeds. I find that labradoodles and goldendoodles to be seriously more hyper. Please don't let what the others have said about the breed sway you from considering one, but be prepared that it is a love affair that might never end. They are so fun to own. Keep you laughing everyday, clowns of the dog world for sure. I just had to speak up and defend a breed of dog that I total adore. I wouldn't bash someone elses breed on any forum. It can hurt people feelings and their are problem dogs in every breed. Its all about doing your homework to find a good breeder, then training a dog properly so it knows what is expected of him/her.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for your response.  I will not rule Irish Setters out... and will certainly research them some more and meet a few "in person" before I make a final decision.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

We only had this last one for 2 years but that dog was loved by more people than any dog I have owned. When he passed two weeks ago they had a memorial service at my dog park for him. Our vet and all the girls at the vet's office cried with us. The owner of our local petsmart even sent us a lovely card how much they will miss his visits to the store. Everywhere you go with an irish people have to stop and met them. And they suck up attention, the more the better. I just wanted you to know that the few who responded didn't give a good representation of the breed at all. In fact my new puppy is from a WI breeder. I live in IL. Check out exclusively setters. That is a forum of setter people. Either way, I do hope that your dog's elbow doesn't cause him too much pain and I hope you find good help for it. Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nobody was bashing, just giving their honest experiences with them. I will admit I have a hard time believing otherwise when even BREEDERS of these dogs (BIG show winners and the like) comment on the breed being "dim".

To Nik, hope you can manage Apollo's diagnosis ok  That stinks.


----------



## stinger4711 (Oct 5, 2009)

LosinSusan- I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your irish setter! I definately know what that is like. As I mentioned before, my parents are on their fourth as well. Thats terrible you had to say goodbye to such a young one, but i am sure he is in a better place now and not suffering! (I'm sure he is playing with our 3 previous ones somewhere in doggy heaven!!) I as well had to chime in and defend the breed and agree completely about the breeding years ago compared to now. 

We've never had a "dim" iris setter, I'm sure you could come across one as in any breed but just like LosinSusan said, The key is finding a good breeder and training them well. Ours have always been very easy to train and very smart.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

losinsusan said:


> Hope your dog's health problems are solved soon. I was motivated to join this forum after reading such lousy reactions to the Irish Setter. I am awaiting my fourth one from a breeder. He is only 10 days old! We just had to put down our third setter at age 2 last week. He was epileptic for about four months now and one of the medications gave him bleeding ulcers and pancreatitis. He suffered and we said goodbye so young. But I must say they are my favorite breed of dog. Fun, active, quirky yes but not hyper. Gorgeous to see running or just hanging on the couch. My dogs have all been couch potatoes. They get a good dog park run about two hours a day all at one time. And otherwise just chill. And that is true for our pups too. By age two they are mellowing nicely and regal. Those that called them hyper had probably owned a setter maybe 20 or so years ago when they were overbred and too popular. Bad lines no doubt back then. The breed came back with much nicer temperments and a calmness now. But they are a sporting breed and if you don't exercise off leash they will become restless and destructive like many breeds. I find that labradoodles and goldendoodles to be seriously more hyper. Please don't let what the others have said about the breed sway you from considering one, but be prepared that it is a love affair that might never end. They are so fun to own. Keep you laughing everyday, clowns of the dog world for sure. I just had to speak up and defend a breed of dog that I total adore. I wouldn't bash someone elses breed on any forum. It can hurt people feelings and their are problem dogs in every breed. Its all about doing your homework to find a good breeder, then training a dog properly so it knows what is expected of him/her.


Well said - we love our Red. He has a "life's great" attitude that just makes us smile. One day he will be seriously missed.  But I would get another Irish Setter in a heart-beat.

I am so sorry about the loss of your dog! Losing a dog hurts deeply. 

I bet that puppy is too cute. I've never seen a Irish Setter puppy before - I'll have to look some pics up on the Internet.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

Xeph! I seriously doubt any show breeders would call their breed "dim". Irish Setters are smarter than their owners. Not stupid dogs by any means. They are lovely dogs and I will end my rant now since I am new to this forum. But I take this comment so personally. They are very trainable. With a softer touch like many sporting breeds. But they are not stupid! I find they can manipulate their people very well which takes brains. They communicate their needs often very vocally. They talk often. I dare not let my setter people read this! They will freak out. I want to meet the breeders who take such time and care and love of a breed to that degree to show them and yet call them "dim".


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

losinsusan said:


> Xeph! I seriously doubt any show breeders would call their breed "dim". Irish Setters are smarter than their owners. Not stupid dogs by any means. They are lovely dogs and I will end my rant now since I am new to this forum. But I take this comment so personally. They are very trainable. With a softer touch like many sporting breeds. But they are not stupid! I find they can manipulate their people very well which takes brains. They communicate their needs often very vocally. They talk often. I dare not let my setter people read this! They will freak out. I want to meet the breeders who take such time and care and love of a breed to that degree to show them and yet call them "dim".


Very, very true! Coming from someone who knows the breed.


----------



## urbansetter (Dec 20, 2009)

www,nrsftc.com
I agree with horseandhound. The Irish Setter is a gun dog. It's bred to run all day. It should be in a rural environment. It does not get exercise on a leash. Anyone who exercises a setter on leash is not taking proper care of their dog. I never owned a bench setter but I did own a field red setter. She was the best dog I ever owned. She was smart as a whip calm in the house and always ready to hunt. 
Watching her run was beautiful. She was like magic. Everyone loved it. She could run miles and miles. I never saw a dog run like that and you bet I respected it. She was doing what she was bred to do. She ran and she was a great hunter. She had a huge prey drive. She was bred to hunt and hunting dogs have prey drives, lol. Anyone who purchases a hunting dog should at least know they have prey drive. 
I don't understand how someone could purchase a setter and then bash their running ability. They are known for running the Irish Moors in all kinds of weather. They were bred as rugged bird dogs who could run 50-70 miles a day at top speeds. They run longer then all the setters.
Hunting dogs like pointers and setters are often not friendly with other dogs as they get older. They are bred to hunt with their owners and they want to work rather then play with other dogs as they mature. Don't get a bird dog if you want a dog friendly dog that you can take to the dog run to play. Setters are for high energy, athletic, outdoorsy people. They are awesome hiking partners. 
The Irish Setter got a bad reputation because it was over bred and because AKC turned it into a show dog. The breed became very popular because of it's looks. People seemed to forget that it was a hunting dog. They were in puppy stores all over the country. They were purchased as pets and left in suburban back yards and apartments. This caused bad stress. They had no way of releasing their enegy. They ran away for days and their owners called them dumb. I would have run away also. Anything for some run and adventure says the happy go lucky red dog, lol. 
Then the hunters stopped using the dogs in the field. This was the end of the breed.
It became known as an inbred, oversized, huge headed, slow dog that could no longer hunt or keep up in field trials. 
They are a great breed of dog that was misunderstood and inbred because of their beauty. Any person who gets an Irish Setter should have acreage for them to run. It should beable to run free everyday. It is a dog that cannot be locked up. It is almost a rare breed because of what people did to it. A lot of dumb owners thought the red setter was bred to sit, stay and play with the babies in the back yard. It's a shame. Our country ruined a great bird dog along with many other breeds. Do your homework before you get a dog. A Red Setter needs three hours a day of off leash exercise, the same as a LLewelinn setter. Ask yourself if you can keep up with that. If not you shouldn't own the dog. 
The hunters bred a field red setter in the 50's because they no longer considered the Irish Setter a gun dog. They considered it a show dog. AKC will not register the field dog so they cannot enter any AKC field trials. They run all other field trials and people hunt with them. They are family dogs but first and foremost a hunting dog. They are much more athletic then the bench dogs. Do not get one unless you are a hunter or plan on trialing with it.
I love the red setter I hope I helped clear up some of the myths about this dog. Good luck


----------

